# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  انتخاب رشته با رتبه 12هزار منطقه3

## ponyo

رتبم ۱۲۰۴۰ ترازم ۷۹۷۰ و منطقه ۳ و بومی مازندران
ترتیبش خوبه؟ برحسب درامد و بازار کار و اینا

گفتار درمانی
پرستاری
هوشبری
اتاق عمل
مامایی
بهداشت عمومی
حرفه ای 

الان اینجا یه سوال دارم فناوری سلامت چطوریع؟ از بهداشت بهتره؟ 
عمومی و قبل حرفه ای بزنم با توجه به اینکه شهرمون صنعتی نیس معقوله ؟ درکل حرفه ای بهتره یا عمومی
بنظرتون با این رتبه کدومش محتمل تره . پرستاری  شمال  وجاهای دیگرم میزنم جز جنوب . هوشبری و اتاق عمل شمال و شاهرود و سمنان و سبزوار .
توروخدا کمک کنید تا جایی که میدونید  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Amin6

كنكور اولتون بود؟

----------


## Bozorgvar aziz

بمون نرو تو میتونی ادامه بده یه سال دیگه تلاش کن
ولی اگه تصمیمتو گرفتی پرستاری اول
هوشبری دوم :Y (487):  :Yahoo (48):  :Yahoo (69):

----------


## ali.asghar

درآمد رشته های مختلف علوم پزشکی بستگی به بسیاری از پارامتر ها از جمله شهر-تبحر-ساعت کار و...دارد.اما می توان درآمدی تقریبی برای رشته های مختلف در نظر گرفت.رقم های نوشته شده در پست زیر برای کلان شهر ها می باشد
رشته هایی با درآمد 30 میلیون به بالا در ماه(بالا 30 میلیون می تواند به بی نهایت هم میل کند!):جراحان و فوق تخصص های پزشکی-اغلب تخصص های پزشکی-متخصصین دندانپزشکی-داروساز عمومی به شرط تاسیس داروخانه-دکتری علوم آزمایشگاهی به شرط تاسیس آزمایشگاه


رشته هایی با درآمد 20-30 میلیون در ماه:دندانپزشک عمومی-متخصصین داروسازی به شرط هیئت علمی بودن و بدون داروخانه


رشته هایی با درآمد 15-20 میلیون در ماه:فیزیوتراپی به شرط تاسیس کلینیک-دکتری پرستاری به شرط مترونی یا هیئت علمی بودن-دکتری علوم آزمایشگاهی به شرط مسئول فنی و هیئت علمی بودن


رشته هایی با درآمد 10-15 میلیون در ماه:پزشک عمومی-متخصصین دامپزشکی به شرط هیئت علمی بودن-کارشناسان بینایی سنجی به شرط تاسیس کلینیک شخصی و مرکز فروش عینک های طبی-دکتری و متخصصین تغذیه به شرط هیئت علمی بودن-پرستاران سوپروایزر یا مترون با ساعت کار بالا-


رشته هایی با درآمد 5-10 میلیون در ماه:داروساز عمومی به عنوان مسئول فنی-کارشناس یا ارشد یا دکتری فیزیوتراپ به عنوان مسئول فنی-بینایی سنج فقط با کلینیک شخصی-پرستار با ساعت کار بالا-گفتار درمانی و کاردرمانی به شرط تاسیس مراکز مربوطه-متخصص دامپزشکی


رشته های با درامد 1.5 الی5 میلیون:دامپزشک عمومی-کارشناسی و ارشد تغذیه-پرستاری با ساعات کار متوسط و کم-علوم آزمایشگاهی-مامایی-گفتار درمانی-کاردرمانی-اتاق عمل-هوشبری و کاردانی پروتز دندانی و فوریت های پزشکی و...

----------


## ponyo

> كنكور اولتون بود؟


نه پشت کنکور بودم درصدام بهتر شد رتبم فرق نکرد واسه همین نمیخوام بمونم

----------


## Saeed744

> درآمد رشته های مختلف علوم پزشکی بستگی به بسیاری از پارامتر ها از جمله شهر-تبحر-ساعت کار و...دارد.اما می توان درآمدی تقریبی برای رشته های مختلف در نظر گرفت.رقم های نوشته شده در پست زیر برای کلان شهر ها می باشد
> رشته هایی با درآمد 30 میلیون به بالا در ماه(بالا 30 میلیون می تواند به بی نهایت هم میل کند!):جراحان و فوق تخصص های پزشکی-اغلب تخصص های پزشکی-متخصصین دندانپزشکی-داروساز عمومی به شرط تاسیس داروخانه-دکتری علوم آزمایشگاهی به شرط تاسیس آزمایشگاه
> 
> 
> رشته هایی با درآمد 20-30 میلیون در ماه:دندانپزشک عمومی-متخصصین داروسازی به شرط هیئت علمی بودن و بدون داروخانه
> 
> 
> رشته هایی با درآمد 15-20 میلیون در ماه:فیزیوتراپی به شرط تاسیس کلینیک-دکتری پرستاری به شرط مترونی یا هیئت علمی بودن-دکتری علوم آزمایشگاهی به شرط مسئول فنی و هیئت علمی بودن
> 
> ...


انصافا انقدر درمیارن؟؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (65): 
اگه اینجوریه بشینیم ۲۴ ساعته بخونیم
بنطرم دیگه عمرتلف کردن تواین ساعت حرومه 
خدانگهدار همگی

----------


## ali.asghar

> انصافا انقدر درمیارن؟؟
> اگه اینجوریه بشینیم ۲۴ ساعته بخونیم
> بنطرم دیگه عمرتلف کردن تواین ساعت حرومه 
> خدانگهدار همگی


درآمد رشته های مختلف علوم پزشکی بستگی به بسیاری از پارامتر ها از جمله شهر-تبحر-ساعت کار و...دارد.اما می توان درآمدی تقریبی برای رشته های مختلف در نظر گرفت.رقم های نوشته شده در پست زیر برای کلان شهر ها می باشد ​توجه برای کلان شهر ها است

----------


## ZAPATA

> رتبم ۱۲۰۴۰ ترازم ۷۹۷۰ و منطقه ۳ و بومی مازندران
> ترتیبش خوبه؟ برحسب درامد و بازار کار و اینا
> 
> گفتار درمانی
> پرستاری
> هوشبری
> اتاق عمل
> مامایی
> بهداشت عمومی
> ...


انتخاب رشته که انتخاب شیرینی شکلات نیست که همین طوری بگی و لیست بدی از چیا خوشت میادو بعدشم نظر بقیورو بخای
یه سر برو بیمارستان .... از نزدیک با همین آدمایی که شغلشونه حرف بزن ... ازشون بخای که مزیتا و خوبی های کارشون رو بگن ... کمی هم به دردودلاشون گوش بدی بدک نیست .... تو نت هم یه معرفی مختصر از هر رشته رو میشه یافت و خاند 
بعدشم خودتو بهتر بشناس ... که اصلن از خودت و از زندگی و از آیندت چی میخای ....
با خانوادتم مشورت کنی  ایده خوبیه .... باز اونا از خودت شناخت بهتری دارن تا یه غریبه که از نزدیک باهات نبوده 
...............
 :Yahoo (99):

----------


## dorsa20

> رتبم ۱۲۰۴۰ ترازم ۷۹۷۰ و منطقه ۳ و بومی مازندران
> ترتیبش خوبه؟ برحسب درامد و بازار کار و اینا
> 
> گفتار درمانی
> پرستاری
> هوشبری
> اتاق عمل
> مامایی
> بهداشت عمومی
> ...


چذا بینایی سنجی شنوایی سنجی فیزیو تراپی نمیزنی؟اینا رو اول اولویت بده

----------


## black diamond

> درآمد رشته های مختلف علوم پزشکی بستگی به بسیاری از پارامتر ها از جمله شهر-تبحر-ساعت کار و...دارد.اما می توان درآمدی تقریبی برای رشته های مختلف در نظر گرفت.رقم های نوشته شده در پست زیر برای کلان شهر ها می باشد
> رشته هایی با درآمد 30 میلیون به بالا در ماه(بالا 30 میلیون می تواند به بی نهایت هم میل کند!):جراحان و فوق تخصص های پزشکی-اغلب تخصص های پزشکی-متخصصین دندانپزشکی-داروساز عمومی به شرط تاسیس داروخانه-دکتری علوم آزمایشگاهی به شرط تاسیس آزمایشگاه
> 
> 
> رشته هایی با درآمد 20-30 میلیون در ماه:دندانپزشک عمومی-متخصصین داروسازی به شرط هیئت علمی بودن و بدون داروخانه
> 
> 
> رشته هایی با درآمد 15-20 میلیون در ماه:فیزیوتراپی به شرط تاسیس کلینیک-دکتری پرستاری به شرط مترونی یا هیئت علمی بودن-دکتری علوم آزمایشگاهی به شرط مسئول فنی و هیئت علمی بودن
> 
> ...


شنوایی سنجی چه شد پس؟؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## ali.asghar

> شنوایی سنجی چه شد پس؟؟


مثل بینایی سنجی البته کمی پایین تر

----------


## ponyo

> چذا بینایی سنجی شنوایی سنجی فیزیو تراپی نمیزنی؟اینا رو اول اولویت بده


اخه شهرام خیلی زیادن جا کم میارم . اخرا اقتصاد و اینام قراره بزنم . حس میکنم هیچ امیدی به اینا نیست اخه با این رتبه . بزنم بنظرتون؟

----------


## dorsa20

> اخه شهرام خیلی زیادن جا کم میارم . اخرا اقتصاد و اینام قراره بزنم . حس میکنم هیچ امیدی به اینا نیست اخه با این رتبه . بزنم بنظرتون؟



چرا ک نه

شما نگاه نکن به اینکه رتبت میخوره یا نه الویت محور جلو بره یهو دیدی متقاضی بینایی سنجی کم شد ی جا خالی شد با رتبه تو گرفت


خب شرایط این رشته ها بهتر از بهداشتو ایناس قطعا باز بخودتون ربط داره ولی اگر ب لحاظ درامدی مهمه براتون این رشته ها اوضاع خوبی دارن مخصوصا بینایی سنجی

----------


## ponyo

> چرا ک نه
> 
> شما نگاه نکن به اینکه رتبت میخوره یا نه الویت محور جلو بره یهو دیدی متقاضی بینایی سنجی کم شد ی جا خالی شد با رتبه تو گرفت
> 
> 
> خب شرایط این رشته ها بهتر از بهداشتو ایناس قطعا باز بخودتون ربط داره ولی اگر ب لحاظ درامدی مهمه براتون این رشته ها اوضاع خوبی دارن مخصوصا بینایی سنجی


تو بهتر بودنشون که شکی نیس فقط اینکه امیدی بهشون نداشتم نزدم .پس حتما میزنم مرسی  3>

----------


## 76farshad

پرستاری بهتر از کاردرمانیه

----------


## ponyo

> پرستاری بهتر از کاردرمانیه


گفتار درمانی رو اول زدم . بنظرتون پرستاری آزاد هم می ارزه به همه اینا؟ از نظر مالی هم اوکی نیستیم و بمون فشار میاد با این حال زود جبران میشه؟

----------


## 76farshad

> گفتار درمانی رو اول زدم . بنظرتون پرستاری آزاد هم می ارزه به همه اینا؟ از نظر مالی هم اوکی نیستیم و بمون فشار میاد با این حال زود جبران میشه؟


ب نظرم ک زود جبران نمیشه شاید نمی ارزه، البته شما پرستاری روزانع قبول میشین تو شهرهای کوچیک بوم خودتون، اگه شهری نزدیک خودتون هم باشه واسه پرستاری تعهدی خوبه

----------


## ponyo

> ب نظرم ک زود جبران نمیشه شاید نمی ارزه، البته شما پرستاری روزانع قبول میشین تو شهرهای کوچیک بوم خودتون، اگه شهری نزدیک خودتون هم باشه واسه پرستاری تعهدی خوبه


مرسییی از کمکتون ������

----------

